# Έθιμα, θρησκείες, κοινωνία και νόμος



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2010)

ilena said:


> Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, *ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι*.


Τι σχέση έχουν τα έθιμα των Ρομά με τα έθιμα μιας δυτικής κοινωνίας όπως η ελληνική; 

Mod: η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## ilena (Aug 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τι σχέση έχουν τα έθιμα των Ρομά με τα έθιμα μιας δυτικής κοινωνίας όπως η ελληνική;



Τη σχέση που τους συνδέει μπροστά στον ελληνικό νόμο, υπάρχουν και γύφτοι πολίτες σ' αυτή τη χώρα .


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα *έθιμα*, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι.





ilena said:


> Τη σχέση που τους συνδέει μπροστά στον ελληνικό *νόμο*, υπάρχουν και γύφτοι πολίτες σ' αυτή τη χώρα .


Κατ' αρχάς, η λέξη _γύφτος_ απ' όσο γνωρίζω είναι απαξιωτική, οπότε δε θα την προτιμούσα. Επιπλέον, άλλο τα έθιμα άλλο ο νόμος. Λες ότι αν ο νόμος συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, η ηλικία συναίνεσης θα ήταν τα 14, και φέρνεις ως παράδειγμα τους Ρομά. Ξαναρωτάω: τι σχέση έχουν τα *έθιμα* των Ρομά με τα έθιμα μιας δυτικής κοινωνίας όπως η ελληνική;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2010)

Τι πάει να πει τι σχέση έχουν τα έθιμα των Ρομά με τα έθιμα μιας δυτικής κοινωνίας όπως η Ελληνική; Πρώτον, η Ελληνική κοινωνία είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσο είναι δυτική. Δεύτερον, και οι Ρομά είναι μέρος της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Τρίτον, είναι προφανές ότι πάρα πολλά παιδιά ξεκινάνε τον σεξουαλικό τους πειραματισμό από πολύ μικρότερες ηλικίες από τα 15. Και να μην πιάσουμε τα διάφορα έθιμα που επικρατούν σε διάφορες περιοχές της ελληνικής επικράτειας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

Αν όντως η *ε*λληνική κοινωνία μοιραζόταν τα έθιμα των Ρομά, τότε θα έπρεπε όλοι να ήμασταν παντρεμένοι από τα 15 και στα 30 να έχουμε εγγόνια. Συν τοις άλλοις, από πότε οι μειονότητες επηρεάζουν τους νομοθέτες στην Ελλάδα; Δεν εξετάζω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, λέω απλώς ότι δε γίνεται. Αν ήταν, δηλαδή, ο νόμος να συμβαδίζει με τα έθιμα των εκάστοτε μειονοτήτων, θα επιτρεπόταν και η διγαμία, αφού υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και μουσουλμάνοι πολίτες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2010)

Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν νομοθετούμε ούτε με τα έθιμα των δυτικών κοινωνιών ούτε των Ρομά ούτε κάποιας περήφανης ελληνικής επαρχίας.


_Μόνο δύο στο ίδιο λεπτό;_


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Υπάρχουν χωριάτες που παντρεύουν τα παιδιά τους στην ίδια πάνω κάτω ηλικία.

Εγώ το ανέφερα, γιατί άμα βασιζόταν πάνω σ' αυτό ο νόμος, τότε θα ήταν ρατσιστικό απέναντι στους γύφτους.

Αλλά, γράφει ότι με συμβόλαιο γάμου είναι νόμιμο. Όμως, τότε, γιατί και παλιά δεν ίσχυε αρκεί να υπήρχε το συμβόλαιο γάμου, κάτω από μια αυστηρή ηλικία;

Αφού υπήρχε και η δεισιδαιμονία ότι όποια δεν παντρεύεται είναι πόρνη, θα ενίσχυε και την τελετή του γάμου. Ενώ, αλλιώς, κάποιος θα μπορούσε να κλέψει μία, να της χαλάσει το όνομα, και μετά να την παρατούσε. Αυτό δεν θα καταδικαζόταν; 

Τεςπα, εγώ το έλυσα το πρόβλημά μου. Εσύ συνέχισε να ψάχνεις κοινά με τα έθιμα των γύφτων, λες και το ζήτημα της αντίληψης μόνο του δεν είναι αρκετό. Δεν έχω άλλα τώρα να σου πω.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> _Μόνο δύο στο ίδιο λεπτό;_


Είναι καλοκαίρι, αφεντικό, κάνει και ζέστη, πού να προλαβαίνουμε τέσσερις τέσσερις;


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Από τη στιγμή που εθνική θρησκεία είναι ο χριστιανισμός. Πως να επιτραπεί αυτός ο νόμος για να καλύπτει τους μουσουλμάνους;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αν όντως η *ε*λληνική κοινωνία μοιραζόταν τα έθιμα των Ρομά, τότε θα έπρεπε όλοι να ήμασταν παντρεμένοι από τα 15 και στα 30 να έχουμε εγγόνια. Συν τοις άλλοις, από πότε οι μειονότητες επηρεάζουν τους νομοθέτες στην Ελλάδα; Δεν εξετάζω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, λέω απλώς ότι δε γίνεται. Αν ήταν, δηλαδή, ο νόμος να συμβαδίζει με τα έθιμα των εκάστοτε μειονοτήτων, θα επιτρεπόταν και η διγαμία, αφού υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και μουσουλμάνοι πολίτες.



Παρελκύεις από το θέμα και θα σε παρακαλούσα να προσπαθήσεις να μείνεις εντός. Η SBE ανέφερε ότι ο νόμος συμβαδίζει με τα έθιμα (σύναψης σεξουαλικών σχέσεων, γάμου κλπ.) Και η απάντηση ήταν ότι αν συνέβαινε αυτό, τότε η ηλικία συναίνεσης θα ήταν πολύ μικρότερη. Δεν είναι εξαιρετικά απλό; 

Τέλος, μια παράκληση: κράτα τις γλωσσικές παρατηρήσεις για το πώς γράφω για τον εαυτό σου. Διορθωτή-επιμελητή έχω. Και είναι επιλογή μου όπως και να' χει. Να' σαι καλά... :)

Υ.Γ. Όσον αφορά τους μουσουλμάνους, υπενθυμίζω ότι στη Δυτική Θράκη εφαρμόζεται -δυστυχώς- η Σαρία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Από τη στιγμή που εθνική θρησκεία είναι ο χριστιανισμός.


Τελευταίο και αποχωρώ:
καλό είναι, πριν μιλήσουμε, να έχουμε διαβάσει έστω τα στοιχειώδη, γιατί αλλιώς δίνουμε πολύ κακή εικόνα.
Από το Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας:
Άρθρο 3, παράγραφος 1:
*Επικρατούσα* θρησκεία στην Ελλάδα είναι η θρησκεία της Ανατολικής Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας του Χριστού.​Επικρατούσα, όχι επίσημη.
Άρθρο 13, παράγραφος 1:
Η ελευθερία της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης είναι απαραβίαστη. Η απόλαυση των ατομικών και πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων δεν εξαρτάται από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις καθενός.​Άρθρο 13, παράγραφος 2:
*Κάθε γνωστή θρησκεία είναι ελεύθερη και τα σχετικά με τη λατρεία της τελούνται ανεμπόδιστα υπό την προστασία των νόμων. * [...]​
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε *ανεξιθρησκία*. Και η θρησκεία, όπως και τα έθιμα, δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη ως θέσφατα κατά τη διαδικασία της νομοθεσίας.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η ελευθερία της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης είναι απαραβίαστη. Η απόλαυση των ατομικών και πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων δεν εξαρτάται από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις καθενός.​


Δεν εξαρτάται. 


Palavra said:


> Άρθρο 13, παράγραφος 2:
> *Κάθε γνωστή θρησκεία είναι ελεύθερη και τα σχετικά με τη λατρεία της τελούνται ανεμπόδιστα υπό την προστασία των νόμων. * [...]​



Τα σχετικά με τη λατρεία της, δεν σημαίνει να μπορώ να απολαμβάνω 5 γυναίκες.

Από τη στιγμή που επικρατούσα θρησκεία είναι ο χριστιανισμός, μόνο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μιλάει για δικαιώματα μειονοτήτων.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Δεν εξαρτάται.


Εντάξει. Όταν θα ξαναγίνει αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος, να το πεις στους συνταγματολόγους. Όσοι δεν είναι ορθόδοξοι, δεν θα απολαμβάνουν ατομικές και πολιτικές ελευθερίες.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Όχι, εσύ να πας και να τους πεις, ότι αφού εξαρτιούνται από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις, να τους δώσετε δικαιώματα να παντρεύονται πολλές γυναίκες, κάντε το κι άλλο Αφγανιστάν άμα λάχει..


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Όχι, εσύ να πας και να τους πεις, ότι αφού εξαρτούνται από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις, να τους δώσετε δικαιώματα να παντρεύονται πολλές γυναίκες, κάντε το κι άλλο αφγανιστάν άμα λάχει..


Παρακαλώ θερμά, η συζήτηση να μη μετατρέπεται σε προσωπική αντιπαράθεση. 

Σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, όλα τα μέλη προσπαθούμε να διατηρήσουμε ένα υψηλό επίπεδο και να είμαστε ευγενικοί, στοιχειωδώς τουλάχιστον, επομένως είναι κρίμα να το υποβαθμίζουμε με άκριτα και προσωπικά σχόλια.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2010)

Πάντως ο γάμος δεν είναι θρησκευτική λατρεία. Οι θρησκείες έχουν διαδικασίες γάμου, που εκτελούνται μέσα στα νομικά πλαίσια που προβλέπονται σε κάθε χώρα. Γι' αυτό και παρά τη χρήση κανόνων της Σαρίας, όπως ανέφερε ο Αμβρόσιος, δεν υπάρχει μουσουλμανική πολυγαμία στη Θράκη.

Επισημαίνω με την ευκαιρία ότι φράσεις όπως _είσαι η θεά μου, σε λατρεύω_ κ.τ.ό. που ακούμε από ζευγάρια, συνήθως κόβονται μαχαίρι μετά τον γάμο...


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Ωραία, λοιπόν, αλλά να γράψω πρώτα γιατί δεν πρέπει να εμπιστευόμαστε ούτε αυτά που γράφει το Σύνταγμα. Μπορεί να λέει για να ανεξιθρησκία, αλλά δεν υπάρχει, γιατί:

Οι εκκλησίες χτίζονται με τα λεφτά του κράτους, οι παπάδες πληρώνονται με λεφτά του κράτους και οι ιερατικές σχολές και οι θεολόγοι. 

Ο χριστιανισμός διδάσκεται και στα σχολεία. 

Άμα πάει κάποιος να διαδώσει τη θρησκεία του, τότε κατηγορείται για προσηλυτισμό και καταδικάζεται. 

Πώς είναι δυνατόν, λοιπόν, να υπάρχει ανεξιθρησκία; Όταν μόνο ο χριστιανισμός διαφαίνεται μόνιμα; Είναι άλλη μια ανοησία του συστήματος.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Και η Palavra άρχισε daemon όχι εγώ, να μην σημειώνεις μόνο το δικό μου _ποστ_.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 4, 2010)

μιας και το φόρουμ είναι γλωσσικό, να σημειώσω ότι η ανεξιθρησκία γράφεται με γιώτα.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Το διόρθωσα, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

nikosl said:


> μιας και το φόρουμ είναι γλωσσικό, να σημειώσω ότι η ανεξιθρησκία γράφεται με γιώτα.


Fixxed


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Πάλι με κοροϊδεύει για το ορθογραφικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς εμένα, διότι ένας από τους βασικούς ρόλους των μοντ στα φόρουμ, ιδίως των γλωσσικών, είναι να διορθώνουν τα ορθογραφικά και άλλα λάθη των χρηστών. Σε περίπτωση που δε θέλεις να φαίνεται ότι σου γίνονται διορθώσεις, μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις στο φυλλομετρητή σου ορθογράφο και να κάνεις τις διορθώσεις εσύ η ίδια, προτού προβείς στην οποιαδήποτε ανάρτηση.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Μάλλον απλώς το διορθώσαμε μαζί ταυτόχρονα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με το διαχωρισμό κράτους και εκκλησίας, από τον οποίο δεν θα μπορούσε να εξαιρεθεί ούτε ο ισλαμισμός, ούτε η Σαρία. Ο Χριστιανισμός διαφαίνεται μόνιμα, γιατί οι Έλληνες είναι ως επί το πλείστον Χριστιανοί Ορθόδοξοι, όπως οι Ιταλοί είναι καθολικοί κ.ο.κ. Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι ούτε Στοκχόλμη, ούτε Ελσίνκι, αλλά δεν είναι και Τεχεράνη.

Οπότε Ilena όταν μιλάς για δικαιώματα των μουσουλμανικών μειονοτήτων για παράδειγμα, τι εννοείς; Ότι πρέπει να τους δοθεί νομικό δικαίωμα στην πολυγαμία; Ή να εφαρμοστεί η Σαρία σε όλη την επικράτεια για τους μουσουλμάνους υπήκοους;  

Πολλές συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει γι' αυτά τα ζητήματα (βλ. π.χ. εδώ για τη μπούρκα). Οπότε από εκεί και πέρα, είναι ζήτημα του τι κράτος θέλουμε να έχουμε. Κοσμικό ή όχι; Γιατί αν μιλήσουμε για κοσμικό κράτος, αυτομάτως περιορίζεται ο ρόλος των θρησκειών στην κοινωνική και πολιτική ζωή. Και δεν είναι ζήτημα Χριστιανισμού ή Ισλαμισμού. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική πρέπει να πάμε να κοιτάξουμε και να δούμε τι γίνεται π.χ. με τα δικαιώματα των Χριστιανών σε μια χώρα όπως η Τουρκία. Επίσης, καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε ότι αν εγώ π.χ. σαν Χριστιανός αποφασίσω να μετακομίσω στο Ιράν, θα το κάνω επειδή θα θέλω να ζήσω εκεί και να ασπαστώ ή έστω να σεβαστώ τον τρόπο ζωής τους. Το κάθε κράτος έχει την δική του ξεχωριστή ταυτότητα και αυτή είναι που το κάνει όμορφο και ιδιαίτερο. Αν, από εκεί και πέρα, αρχίσω να αφαιρώ τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε κράτους, θα είναι σαν να τρώω νερόβραστα, ανάλατα λαχανικά. Δηλαδή, ένα γκρίζο, αδιαφοροποίητο πράγμα με πολίτες ρομπότ-ζόμπι. Εκτός κι αν τα ίδια τα κράτη, ιδία βούληση, αποφασίσουν ότι θέλουν να απαλλαγούν από συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά. Αλλά αυτό θα είναι αποτέλεσμα της συλλογικής βούλησης. Και όποιοι δεν συμφωνούν με αυτή τη συλλογική βούληση, μπορούν να αντιδράσουν και να παλέψουν για την αλλαγή. Η αλλαγή όμως δεν μπορεί να επιβληθεί απ' έξω. Αυτό δε σημαίνει μη σεβασμό των μειονοτήτων.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπως π.χ. τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών στις ισλαμικές χώρες. Αντιπαθώ βαθύτατα τις καμπάνιες που έγιναν στις δυτικές χώρες για παράδειγμα για τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών στο Αφγανιστάν και αλλού. Θα πρέπει οι ίδιες οι Αφγανές να παλέψουν για τα δικαιώματά τους και να ζητήσουν βοήθεια απ' έξω. Όχι αυτή να επιβληθεί από μόνη της, επειδή έτσι πιστεύουν οι Δυτικοί ότι πρέπει να γίνει.

Υ.Γ. Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η συζήτηση, ίσως να πρέπει να ανοίξουμε νέο νήμα.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

Δεν είπα για το αν συμφωνώ ή όχι με αυτόν το διαχωρισμό. Απλώς η Palavra είπε, πως στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ανεξιθρησκία, γιατί το γράφει το σύνταγμα. Κι εγώ της έγραψα, ότι το σύνταγμα λέει ψέματα για τους παραπάνω λόγους. 

Όλο αυτό προέκυψε από τη νομοθεσία σε σχέση με τα έθιμα.

Περίμενα να ακούσω γνώμη πάνω σ' αυτό, αν το σύνταγμα είναι αντικειμενικό στο ζήτημα της ανεξιθρησκίας. 

Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρουν τα δικαιώματά τους.

Έθεσε την ερώτηση: "τότε γιατί να μην παντρεύονται κι οι μουσουλμάνοι όσες φορές θέλουν νόμιμα;" 
Απάντησα: "Πώς θα γίνει αυτό αφού εθνική θρησκεία μας είναι ο χριστιανισμός;"

Και είχαμε αυτή την εξέλιξη. Aντιπαθώ τις πολυκοσμικές περιοχές, όπως και ορισμένες θρησκείες, για πολλούς λόγους, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Έθεσε την ερώτηση: "τότε γιατί να μην παντρεύονται κι οι μουσουλμάνοι όσες φορές θέλουν νόμιμα;"


Με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά εγώ δεν είπα καθόλου αυτό. Είπα ότι ο νόμος *δεν *λαμβάνει υποχρεωτικά υπόψη θρησκείες και έθιμα σε ό,τι αφορά κοινωνικά δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις, γιατί αν ήταν να τα λαμβάνει, όπως υπονόησες εσύ λέγοντας αυτό


ilena said:


> Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι.


για τους Ρομά, τότε θα επέτρεπε και τη διγαμία για τους μουσουλμάνους.



Palavra said:


> Αν όντως η *ε*λληνική κοινωνία μοιραζόταν τα έθιμα των Ρομά, τότε θα έπρεπε όλοι να ήμασταν παντρεμένοι από τα 15 και στα 30 να έχουμε εγγόνια. Συν τοις άλλοις, από πότε οι μειονότητες επηρεάζουν τους νομοθέτες στην Ελλάδα; Δεν εξετάζω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό, λέω απλώς ότι δε γίνεται. Αν ήταν, δηλαδή, ο νόμος να συμβαδίζει με τα έθιμα των εκάστοτε μειονοτήτων, θα επιτρεπόταν και η διγαμία, αφού υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα και μουσουλμάνοι πολίτες.



Τέλος, σου αρέσει δε σου αρέσει, ευτυχώς ζούμε σε ένα κράτος το οποίο επιτρέπει στον καθένα να πιστεύει σε όποιο θεό θέλει. Και παρόλο που εγώ δε συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις που παρουσιάζεις, ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρει το δικαίωμά σου να κάνεις ό,τι σου αρέσει στην προσωπική σου ζωή, όπως εξάλλου με ενδιαφέρει να έχουν το ίδιο δικαίωμα *όλοι* οι άνθρωποι, μαύροι, άσπροι, μπλε και πορτοκαλί, βουδιστές, άθεοι και χριστιανοί. 

Τέλος, καλό θα ήταν να εκφραζόμαστε για τις άλλες θρησκείες και εθνότητες με προσοχή και σεβασμό, διότι πιθανολογώ ότι μέλη και αναγνώστες αυτού του φόρουμ δεν είναι αποκλειστικά λευκοί χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι, επομένως καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθούμε να μην προσβάλουμε τους άλλους άθελά μας.


----------



## ilena (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι.


 Αυτό το έγραψα, για να εκφράσω ότι δε με πείθει το επιχείρημα ότι λόγω των εθίμων, ο νόμος κατευθύνεται μέσα από τα χρόνια προς το αυστηρότερο, που τοποθέτησε η Sbe.

Τι σημαίνει Ανεξιθρησκία σ' ένα κράτος Palavra; Δεν νομίζω πως είναι μόνο η θρησκευτική αντίληψη που μπορεί κάποιος ελεύθερα να κρύβει μέσα του και στον κύκλο του. Αλλά ότι το κράτος δεν στηρίζει κάποια θρησκεία που υπερτερεί προς τις υπόλοιπες. 


Ο αντμίν Nickel διέγραψε μία ακόμα αναφορά σε λέξη που από πολλούς θεωρείται μειωτική, οπότε καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται σε συζητήσεις ενός φόρουμ για να μη δημιουργούνται οξύνσεις χωρίς ουσία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2010)

ilena said:


> Άμα συμβάδιζε με τα έθιμα, θα ήταν 14 κι όχι 15, ηλικία που παντρεύονται μονίμως οι γύφτοι.





> [...]πραγματικά πιστεύεις πως υπάρχει γύφτος, (γιατί μόνο αυτό το είδος, μπορείς να πεις ότι έχω "προσβάλλει"), που μπαίνει στο διαδίκτυο και ειδικά παρακολουθεί λεξιλογικά φόρουμ.



Το κριτήριο για το εάν έχουμε προσβάλει κάποιον δεν είναι το εάν εκείνος διάβασε αυτό που είπαμε. Δηλαδή εάν εγώ πω κάτι μειωτικό για εσένα κάπου όπου δεν μπορείς να το διαβάσεις, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι δεν σε έχω προσβάλει; Σε περίπτωση που θεωρείς ότι ο όρος «γύφτος» δεν εκλαμβάνεται ως μειωτικός, προσβλητικός και ρατσιστικός (ή, έστω, υποτιμητικός) από τους Ρομά, προσφέρομαι να σε συνοδεύσω σε μέρη τους ώστε να σου δώσω την ευκαιρία να τους τον εκφέρεις καταπρόσωπο και να εισπράξεις την αντίστοιχη αντίδρασή τους από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί διαφωνείτε, αλλά μια που την κουβέντα ξεκίνησα εγώ να πω ότι αυτό που ήθελα να πω και παρεξηγήθηκε ίσως ήταν ότι η νομοθεσία της δεκαετίας του '30 αντιστοιχούσε σε κάποια έθιμα του γάμου και κάποιες αντιλήψεις οι οποίες επικρατούσαν εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα. Η Ελλάδα τότε δεν ήταν αστική κοινωνία στο βαθμό που είναι σήμερα. Δεν πήγαιναν σχολείο μέχρι τα 18 οι μαθητές. Οι οικογένειες είχαν περισσότερα παιδιά. Υπήρχαν ζητήματα τιμής- καθαρού κούτελου, που τα λάμβανε υπόψη ο νομοθέτης. Άλλωστε είναι πιο πιθανό τότε μια περίπτωση αποπλάνησης ανηλίκου να μην κατάληγε στα δικαστήρια αλλά στην εκκλησία. Κι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τη θρησκεία ούτε με την καταγωγή των πολιτών, αλλά με την επικρατούσα τότε αντίληψη.


----------

